# Brenner anschließen?



## miiezi (25. Februar 2009)

Liebe Experten )

habe seit geraumer Zeit ein Problem mit meinem cd-rom-Laufwerk und 
hoffe dringend auf Hilfe ... es handelt sich um ein Gerät der Marke
nec  
dvd+rw nd-5100a und befindet sich in einem Hewlett Packard compaq 
nx9005 unter Windows XP home edition ... Zunächst kam plötzlich der 
Fehlercode 39 (Treiber nicht gefunden oder beschädigt), welchen ich 
glücklicherweise bereits beheben konnte ... Seither ist es mir auch 
möglich Cds/Dvds wieder abzuspielen ... versuche ich jedoch eine
eigene CD (audio oder daten) zu erstellen, wird mir immer angezeigt "Bitte schließen Sie einen Brenner an" bzw. kein Laufwerk gefunden (je nach Brennprogramm) ... 
für diesen derartigen "Ausfall" gibt es leider keinen Fehlercode, wodurch es sich äußerst schwierig gestaltet selbigen zu beheben ...

Was kann ich tun bzw wie kann mir geholfen werden

Mit bestem Dank im voraus

miiezi


----------



## huwi (28. Februar 2009)

hi

also versuche mal folgendes

Gehe unter den Geräte-Manager (rechtsklick-Arbeitsplatz-Eigenschaften)
suche dort mal dein CD-Rom raus und deinstalliere den Treiber komplett.

Danach starte deinen Rechner erstmal neu. Dann den Treiber nochmal neu draufhauen und dann sollte es klappen.

Grund: wenn du einen kaputten Treiber drauf hast der nit merh richtig funkt, und einfach einen neuen "drüber" installierst, können Treiberreste trotzdem den Treiber noch zum absturz bringen.

Hoffe es funkt ..
viel spaß dir noch auf Tutorials.de


----------



## port29 (28. Februar 2009)

Also wenn das Laufwerk nicht schrott ist, dann hat Windows ein Problem => Windows neuinstallieren.


----------



## Jonny-Core (28. Februar 2009)

schau mal ob es eine neue firmware für das laufwerk gibt wenn ja spiel sie rauf und wenn nicht schätz ich mal sehr stark das das Laufwerk kaputt ist... aber so um die 20€ bekommt man eh schon einen neuen dvd brenner


----------



## miiezi (28. Februar 2009)

... also nix lieber wie neuen treiber installieren, aber den gibt's nicht mehr ( ... wollt ich "damals" bereits machen ... die firma nec war da auch nicht hilfreich (muss mal gesagt werden) ... naja, also windows neu machen - sicher auch mal nötig ) und warten was passiert ... sonst kann ich ihn immer noch aus dem fenster werfen ...

danke ...


----------

